# UPS for the R-15?



## flynlr (Jan 21, 2006)

ok I have APC ups battery backup units on all the pc/s in the house due to local power issues . since ive had my r-15 about half of the resets where due to power failures lasting 5secs to 1 min. since the R-15 is probably a pc in a Home theatre type shell u think i ought to add it to my APC ups protected produts?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I would HIGHLY recommend it... and not just because it is an R15.

It is probably the #1 recommendation for all DVRs.

I actually would like to see them add that to the outside of the box, or to one of the first pages of the manual (or as an insert)

As the R15 (and other DVRs) are nothing more them specialized computers.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I actually would like to see them add that to the outside of the box, or to one of the first pages of the manual (or as an insert)


Or just throw a battery _inside_ the box.


----------



## jfalkingham (Dec 6, 2005)

If they did put a battery in the box, as soon as power is lost, it should go into a safe shutdown mode. Record config info to file and shut down the system until power is back. This would allow for it to be a small battery, requiring less space.

I personally hate the idea of a UPS at every TV. I had a whole house system put in, to at least maintain a min of 100amp service (have 300 in house) for up to 30 mins. That is enough time to power everything off if it is going to be a longer blackout. The real benefit of a whole house system is to avoid those spikes, quick blackouts or under voltage tweaks.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Putting it in the box... would probably cost more... (and weigh more)
And then in cases like jfalkingham's... would be over kill to a degree.

As cheap as UPS's are, and the better ones also serving a surge surpressor... $30 or so, so my AV Clock (VCR) and my DVRs don't flake out... good investiment... i think.


----------



## thumperr (Feb 10, 2006)

The other problem with the UPS\Battery in the DVR is that the batteries have a life span. I believe APC shows theirs as approximately 3 years for the batteries in there UPSs. Much easier to leave the UPS business to the people that specialize in it. I have all three of my UTVs and HD Tivo on an UPS.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

thumperr said:


> Much easier to leave the UPS business to the people that specialize in it.


Wow - just think about how the internal UPS might work if the same engineering group wrote the software for that!:eek2: :eek2:

Carl


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

thumperr said:


> Much easier to leave the UPS business to the people that specialize in it.


Maybe they should have followed that advice for DVR as well


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Atually why don't they just write interface software into the machine that supports many of the UPSs out there that have the interface cables with them. Most are USB. See theres something we can do with the USB supports.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

If you have a powered multiswitch don't forget to add that on a UPS if you want to continue to record during a short power outage.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I really don't see this. I don't have a UPS on anything other than my cable modem, wireless router and one other PC cuz I can. 

We don't have power problems here.

So some or you have UPSs for your TV, DTV boxes, routers, PCs and multiswitches? Wow.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Kanyon71 said:


> Atually why don't they just write interface software into the machine that supports many of the UPSs out there that have the interface cables with them. Most are USB. See theres something we can do with the USB supports.


Cuz a UPS does no good when you have to press the RESET button every day or two. :lol:


----------



## kschauwe (Nov 19, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> So some or you have UPSs for your TV, DTV boxes, routers, PCs and multiswitches? Wow.


My whole entertaiment system is on an APC 1400va SmartUPS. Pure Sinewave on batteries.
I lost a LNB from a short power blip 7 years ago.


----------

